# Anyone have spotting after a bowel movement in early pregnancy????



## chall (Mar 23, 2004)

I had to go to the hospital today because I began spotting a 8 weeks prego after a bowl movement. I'm IBS c so it's sometime really hard for me to go... When the doctor examined me he said that my cervix looked irratated and weak. Has anyone els had this problem??? I'm really concerened about having a miscarrige and would like to hopefully try to ease my mind... any advice will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

What did your doctor say....did he seem concerned?There are plenty of reasons why a woman may spot. Some women spot throughout pregnancy, but definitely find out what he means by your cervix is weak. Perhaps a weak cervix is nothing, but if he is talking an incompetent cervix, there are things he probably needs to do to assure you won't deal with premature labor. I am only saying this from what I have read on the net after reading your post, but I certainly would get a more in depth answer than this from him. Did he say it puts your pregnancy at risk? Was he concerned about your spotting? Is he going to keep an eye on it? Do you have a follow up visit?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Chall,How are you doing?


----------



## chall (Mar 23, 2004)

sorry it took so long for me to respond.... So far I've had no other bleeding and I just hit week 10 today. My IBS was doing really well until this morning so i've been really sick... I have a doctors appointment tomorrow to make sure things are still ok. It's definatly nerver racking because I don't feel pregnant.. i'm not even really getting bigger... Hopefully things are ok.. i'm kinda worried though


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Chall,Thanks for the response. I've been thinking about ya. During your first pregnancy, you don't always show until later in the pregnancy. I wouldn't worry about that. I didn't start showing up until about two months ago and I just entered my eighth month. I wore my regular clothes probably up until month 4.Don't worry, I didn't believe I was pregnant either until my 20 week ultrasound when I saw the baby. Even after that...it wasn't until he started really moving around that I said "Okay I am pregnant". It's all pretty normal I think. I'm glad to hear the bleeding stopped. If you are IBS-C ask your doctor about Citracal Prenatal Vitamins or another one with a stool softener in it. I am on them, and they have helped. They don't work miracles, but they certainly have helped!Best wishes to you. Please try not to worry too much. Its natural to worry, I know, I spent part of Memorial Day in the hospital with severe pains, I thought I might be miscarrying. Thank God I was wrong...but I know how everything seems scary especially in the first pregnancy.Good luck at the doctor today! Here is a site I found helpful: http://www.babycenter.com/pregnancy Read what is going on with your pregnancy week by week (probably have to scroll down past the ad) : http://pregnancy.about.com/cs/pregnancycalendar/l/blwbw.htm


----------



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

hi, i hope all is still good for you. i was wondering though, are u putting on weight? putting on weight, especailly if you had started ur pregnancy weight gain, is a good sign that things are going well and the baby is healthy! although im only 17, so hopefully not pregnant at this age, i have just been doing about preganacy and prodlems throughout pregnancy. having a bleed at some point during the pregnancy is quite common and as for an irratated cervix,this could be for many reasons so please dont worry untill u have more information. i hope all is ok for you and best of luck.


----------



## Cindy Pooh (Sep 3, 1999)

Hi Chall.....I spotted during my first pregnancy for the first 3 months - only when it was time for my period....I have a healthy daughter who will turn 9 in August so relax and take it easy....Let us know how you're doing!


----------

